# Box turtle /houston



## Bearkat10 (Mar 1, 2020)

Hello everyone I am aaron.
I am in Houston.
Looking to get a box turtle or two. Not sure where to get them? Can someone lead me in right direction


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 1, 2020)

iHello and Welcome! I have no idea but just to welcomes you to the forum.


----------



## ZenHerper (Mar 2, 2020)

Welcome!

You can look over the seller review section here: https://tortoiseforum.org/forums/tortoise-vendor-reviews.107/

Not all sellers are keeper/breeders. The more research you do the better chance you have of finding the Right fit for you, and organizing a Superior enclosure for it to settle into right away.

*_passes the donuts_*


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 2, 2020)

Joshua Tortoise Rescue of Houston


Joshua Tortoise Rescue of Houston, Houston, Texas. 1,287 likes · 15 talking about this. We rescue and rehab tortoises who have been abused, abandoned, injured, sick or need rehoming. This is their...




www.facebook.com













Homepage


Need Help? Support WCT Donations are our only source of support. Feel the joy of helping our wildlife get a second chance! What's Happening Now Visit our Facebook page!



wildlifecenteroftexas.org










Home | Texas Tortoise







texastortoiserescue.com










Turtle and Tortoise Rescue in South Texas


We are dedicated to the rescue, rehabilitation and adoption of companion turtles and tortoises.




www.edenanimalsanctuary.com










Turtles | Houston Humane Society TWRC Wildlife Center


Did you find a Turtle? Water vs. Land Turtle: Identification Turtles can be divided into two categories: Aquatic (water) Turtles and Land Turtles (tortoises ...




www.twrcwildlifecenter.org







http://www.texasreptilerescue.com/


----------

